# Rendy 2013 Pictures



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone that would like to post pictures of the Rendy, feel free to add to the thread!

----------------------------------------------

Here are some of my pictures. I did a horrible job of taking pictures on this event due to the fact that I was so busy most of the time that I didnt have my camera ready.










I decided to bring my Mongolian ger since it was time to set it up anyhow (have to do it every couple years to refresh the moth balls). Unfortunately I'm not as quick as I expected and I was working on it until dark. Supposedly it takes 2 hours for 2 people if they know what they're doing. I have yet to achieve that level of skill.










I'm just now finishing washing that powdery dust off of it.










Clay's tent was rather distinctive also.










The goats got to meet plenty of other goats. Still, all of the herds seemed to move as a group. It was interesting to watch the sparring. Here is Bacchus vs a black Ober of the same age.










The table with the fliers was constantly attracting trouble.










Chatting around the fire.










With all the goat traffic, there's no way you can forget you're at a pack goat convention.










A lunch lady.










The food was awesome!










Auction items were saved from the one rain storm we had by hiding in the ger.










I ended up sleeping in the trailer, while Sarah slept in the ger. My goats saw to it that I was always up before dawn. Seeing the sunrise was something I had sworn never to do again.










I always took early morning walks to keep the goats from causing trouble for those who were allowed to sleep in by their more considerate goats. This is a picture looking back at the rendy camp site (note the white trailer).










Bacchus in the morning light.










This area of the Uintas is comparably flat. It is also heavy on the aspen trees. Lots of wild flowers were blooming, making for the perfect scene.










Probably the best picture I'll ever take of Sasha. Sometimes it is worth getting up early. I guess.










Whats this? Sarah is up early? How can it be! Oh yes. She won a goat in the auction. He made her get up early just like my goats did to me. Hah!










Here's Sarah holding the winning ticket. His name was Hunter but she changed it to Woodstock. He's half alpine, half boer, and for some reason wasnt getting enough bids, so she won the auction for him. Honestly I regret failing to get into a bidding war with Clay over Rock Star, a black alpine with a great personality. There were lots of goats for auction. All of them were excellent prospects. I'm suffering a lot of regret right now, let me tell you.










Bacchus has apparently volunteered to be the next BBQ. Too bad for him it was time to go. We were the last to leave. It took a long while to pack up the ger and all of the stuff we had. We left about 1:00 Monday.










Woodstock has a happy life ahead of him!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like fun! And beautiful there, wish I could have gone. I've been wanting a ger for a while now, and been wanting to visit Mongolia itself for years and years...


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the photo of Bacchus sleeping in the campfire ring! What is it with goats and ashes? The ash piles behind the campfire were always full of goats, and we regularly had to break up fights over them to keep the camp from being covered by a fine gray dust. Also, beautiful picture of Sasha!

I posted my Rendy photos in Cuzco's thread, but I'm so proud of him following me into the lake for a swim that I'm going to post the video again here. 

http://vimeo.com/69599216


----------

